
CLI app to access current Product Hunt trends - sibi_s
https://github.com/sibis/producthunt-cli
======
sibi_s
Publishing my side project to get the daily trending products on Product Hunt
on your CLI. With the option to select the current trending products to read
the full details about the product along with maker(s) information.

Available for macOS & Ubuntu/Debian Linux machines.

To install on macOS - brew install sibis/ph/ph

Published it on the product hunt here,
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/product-hunt-
cli-2](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/product-hunt-cli-2)

Consider upvoting if you like it :)

